# Trophy Bass



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The "WHY!?" thread got me wondering, what is a "trophy" bass to you?

Lets say around here, in ND & MN, what weight or length do you consider a trophy-caliber largemouth? How about smallmouth?

For largemouth, I'd consider a 23" fish or bigger in this area a trophy. For smallies, the elusive 20" fish remains my standard for a trophy. I doubt I'd keep them for skin mounts, but would release in favor of a replica, unless they were challenging the state records.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

My standards are lower than yours Nick...(with fish, not women!) Largemouth...18-19-Real nice fish...20 plus a trophy....Smallmouth...16-17 Nice fish...18 plus Trophy!


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I'm with Rick, and maybe feel like I have to either bribe Nick or shadow him out to the Sheyenne. If I get a nice 20"/5lb'ish LM I'm pretty much ecstatic. I had a 5-6lb'er spit out my rattletrap at Brewer 2 weekends ago and it pretty much ruined my weekend!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree with all of u. Those 19-20 inch largemouths are really nice fish but i side with nick on the 23 incher being a TROPHY. I finally got one last year that went 22 3/4. I just round up usually when i tell the story. :lol:


----------

